# My little barn continues to grow...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm expanding again! I'm still trying to work out feeding and milking my goats. I have a doe in milk and one due in a few weeks, and a 12 week old doe. It has been tough getting all of them fed while being attacked to 3 goats and 5 chickens... So my little extension (sort of a 'sun-porch' on the goat shed) that I milk in has got to get bigger and closed off to all animals while I get food out and into bowls. I'll keep you all posted as I build. I LOVE building these things!!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I added a shed roof to my barn bc the sliding door kept freezing shut in the winter. I thought I could store shavings and hay there. As my herd is expanding I started thinking I could turn that area into a pen but I can't go out any further b/c of the driveway, so maybe I could expand on the south or east end, or build a separate shed for my new buck.............I'm going to end up building a whole new barn. 

I'm already selling off my silkies, which currently are in pens downstairs with the goats - i need their pen space for my goats when i breed everyone. 

It's an addiction, that's for sure!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You should get some before/after pics for us...sounds like a great project. :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck!! I'm having trouble deciding who what why when and where!!


----------

